# Throw A Random Item At the Next Poster Game!



## Phantom (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the "Throw a Random Item At the Next Poster" game. It is fun, and can get kinda crazy.

Here is how it works. I can't believe this game isn't here anymore!

Poster1: *Throws a Blueberry pie at the next poster* EAT THAT!!!
Poster2: *gets hit with blueberry pie* MMMM BLUEBERRY!!!
*throws a broom at the next poster* clean up your act!

Basically you "throw" something at the person who posts after you. They respond to said thrown item and respond in turn by throwing something else at the person that will post after them.


SO LET'S BEGIN!!!!




*Charizard2K throws a rabid beaver at the next poster*


----------



## Barubu (Jun 13, 2010)

*eats rabid beaver* MMMM Rabid beaver!

*Barubu throws Rocky at the next poster*


----------



## Greed (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rocky begins to claw my face* Awwww the pain!

*Greed throws Joseph Stalin at the next poster*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Joseph Stalin's views don't agree with mine so I hit him with a Flaming Rampage Jutsu* Hmm...

*Christian O'Reilly throws a bottle of Budweisser at the next poster* Don't get drunk now!


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Catches beer and drinks it* Eww, it's warm!

*Throws a Gamecube at the next poster* That's gonna hurt!


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2010)

*hits with GameCube* Hey, at least I have one now!

*throws a grilled-cheese sandwich at next poster* EAT MAH FEWD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 16, 2010)

;;Incinerates it;; NO! I DON'T WANNA!

;;Throws HIV at the next poster;; =P


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 16, 2010)

*dodges* BUAHAHAHAHA
*HIV travels to next poster*


----------



## Starshine (Jun 16, 2010)

*Burns it with my flamethrower, and wonders what exactly it was :sweatdrop:*

*throws a slice of swiss cheese* holy cheese!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 16, 2010)

;;Chops it up into five thousand little pieces, exactly five thousand all of the same thickness and length, and then gives them to some happy person with OCD;;

;;Throws Arylett;; Wheeee~


----------



## Greed (Jun 16, 2010)

*dodges* was that a wome that was just thrown at me?

*throws a gift card at the next poster*


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 16, 2010)

*catches it and spends it* MONEEEEEYYYY
*throws the machete I bought at the next poster*


----------



## Green (Jun 16, 2010)

*catches*

*throws bike*


----------



## Barubu (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rides bike to BK*

*Throws Whopper at the next poster* I hate picklies!


----------



## Patar (Jun 16, 2010)

*eats it like Wario* Yum :D
*catches Arylett and throws her at next poster* Oh damn...


----------



## Lili (Jun 17, 2010)

*flinches* DEAR GAWD dun hurt me

*throws Naruto dressed in basset hound costume*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2010)

*dodges* WTF was that?

*throws blue koopa shell*


----------



## Green (Jun 17, 2010)

*breaks it*

*throws blazhy*


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jun 17, 2010)

*gets hit in the head*WHAT WAS THAT FOR?
*throws shorts that I just tripped on*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2010)

*Slashes them in half*

*Throws a phone book*


----------



## Patar (Jun 17, 2010)

*eats* I'm gonna have a stomachache.
*throws puke*


----------



## Green (Jun 17, 2010)

*uses shield*

*throws poke ball*


----------



## Starshine (Jun 18, 2010)

*catches it in microwave*

* Throws eggs*


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jun 18, 2010)

*catches and makes scrambled eggs*Throws a TV remote*


----------



## NismoZ (Jun 18, 2010)

*catches it and turns on the TV*

*throws a word*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 18, 2010)

*eats your word* OMNOMNOM
*throws a Hypno* SLEEP!


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jun 18, 2010)

*takes hypno's pendulum thingy*
*drops Justin Bieber*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 18, 2010)

*runs in terror, but first stretch's the boy's vocal cords* Now you're normal!
*drops Billy Mays*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 18, 2010)

*gets KO'd by the power of Mighty Putty*

*Throws a Snuggie*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 18, 2010)

*chokes in complete contradiction to the fact that they are completely harmless, unless you are allergic to things that are soft*

*throws bacon*


----------



## ZimD (Jun 18, 2010)

-omnomnom bacon-

-throws the next poster at the next poster-


----------



## Barubu (Jun 18, 2010)

*Proceeds to fight doppelganger*

*Throws gun at the next poster*


----------



## Starshine (Jun 18, 2010)

* Completely torches it with flamethrower :D *
* Throws chatspeak at next poster (Oh no...) *


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

*Gets hit by WTF boom*

*Throws Green Day album at next poster*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 19, 2010)

-looks at it- I only listen to country really...but....

-throws moose at NP-


----------



## Green (Jun 19, 2010)

*ignores moose and grabs green day cd*

*throws country music cd*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

Do Not Want

*Throws RayWilliamJohnson*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 19, 2010)

-ignores and grabs country music CD- :D?

-throws Xemnas at NP-


----------



## Phantom (Jun 19, 2010)

O_o *dodges Xemnas* Er... Hello???? *stares*

*throws the next poster's grandma at them*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 19, 2010)

*catches her and throws her back to New Hampshire*

*Throws a broken Nintendo DS at the next poster* Ah, don't want it anyway.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 19, 2010)

-fixes it up- I always wanted another one.

-throws burger at NP-


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

*Opens mouth* Thanks for feeding me, asshole! (Demetri Martin Reference)

*Throws Zangviper at next poster*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 19, 2010)

-lands on me- Well....hello there.

-throws Batman at NP-


----------



## Barubu (Jun 19, 2010)

*batman sits on me* Holy suffocation batman!

*throws salad* I wasn't going to eat it!


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 20, 2010)

Salad? good, my bunnies are hungry.

*throws a flamethrower* May the pyromaniacs be victorious!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

-grabs it and grins evily-

-throws Craig Ferguson-


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

-dodges yet another obscure reference-

throws hair


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

*catches* Hooray, a new wig for my next Halloween costume!

*throws KFC gravy* THIS IS FOR YOU, BABY


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

*eats it all up* NOMNOMNOM

*throws my frozen laptop*


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

* Defrosts it with flamethrower and uses it to type :D*

* Throws post *


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

*catches post* Muahahahaha...

*copies post to make... a double post! and throws*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

*Smacks with stolen banhammer*

*Throws a neverending quote chain*


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 23, 2010)

*breaks the chain into a zilion pieces.* TAKE THAT!
*throws a broomstick*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2010)

*Plays some Quidditch*
*Throws kamikaze watermelon*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

*quickly builds a brick wall*

*throws a pokeball containing Arceus*


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

*catches and steals*

*throws Pokemon Center*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2010)

*Catches Nurse Jenny*

*Throws teh interwebs*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

*it is where I am, so I fly in whatever direction you threw Teh Interwebs in.*

*I throw a zangoose*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2010)

*Catches it with a great ball*

*Throws king's rock*


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

*holds up a Slowpoke so it evolves into Slowking when it comes in contact with said King's Rock*

*throws Slowking*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 24, 2010)

*catches it in a pokeball because I'm That Epic (yay catching the Red Gyarados in a pokeball!)*

*throws Ash's hat*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

*Watches at it "boomerangs" back into Zackrinian's face*

*Throws ludicolo*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

*Watches as it dances before Spiridcass pop out of their Pokeballs, turning into Ludicolo (albeit one Shiny) and join in with the dancing*

*I drop (cuz it's what's currently on tele) a pair of clogs*


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Catches them and puts them on*

*Throws a cactus at the next poster*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

*Blasts with flamethrower*

*Throws CD for Team Forretress 2*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2010)

;;Feeds it to a dog named Twinkle Twinkle Star Star Pants;;

;;Throws a giant ball of meat;;


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 26, 2010)

*eats meat* Crap, that was raw

*Throws machine gun*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

-grabs it and smiles-

-throws a stool at the NP-


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

*Stool breaks when it hits me*

*Throws ShamWow at next poster*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

*watches it's absorbent power drain lake michigan*

*throws pipe bomb at next poster*


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 29, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY*boom*

*Throws burnt corpse at next poster*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 29, 2010)

*takes burnt wallet*

*Throws stupidity at next poster*


----------



## Enkoe (Jun 30, 2010)

*Is confused by stupidity* Hey!

*Throws a Love Ball at NP*


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 30, 2010)

*gets hit by love ball and gets mad at you, so you'd better run*

*throws a pen at next poster*


----------



## Thorne (Jun 30, 2010)

*Is hit by the sharp point and begins bleeding profusely*

*Throws a wooden bowl on the next poster*


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 30, 2010)

*Fills the bowl with pretzels and proceeds to take it over to the ping-pong match at The Silence Game, but not before throwing my voice (insert rimshot) at the next poster, seeing as it's The Silence Game*


----------



## Missile (Jun 30, 2010)

*hears voice* Uh,hai. 

*throws Mudkip at next poster* SO I HEARDZ YOU LIKE HIM?!


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 1, 2010)

*Dodges Mudkip*

*Throws a Master Ball*


----------



## Hogia (Jul 1, 2010)

*is caught in it* O_O;

*throws a ceramic plate shaped liked a fork*


----------



## HotTorchic (Jul 1, 2010)

*uses fork to eat her pizza* yum, pizza!
*throws icicle*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 1, 2010)

"Fire Style: Blazing Fist Jutsu!!!" *Ahem...*

Lobs desire for some Fox's Biscuits! *omnomnom*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 2, 2010)

Is hit by [BLANK]

In anger and rage, throws a Carvanha with an appetite for human flesh


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

*It stares at me and all my half-werewolfiness...*

*...And it continues onto the next poster!*

(I'd laugh if it was Enkoe...)


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 2, 2010)

*Kills the Carvanha with a baseball Zubat*

I throw a Sharpedo at the next poster.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

D8
*uses Sacred Aeroblast on it and burns it to death*

*drops a grain of rice*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 3, 2010)

The grain of rice falls into my eye and I die from infection.

I drop a bag of 10000000000 Magikarp actually evolving.


----------



## Missile (Jul 3, 2010)

*catches them all* They're all mine,and I will enternally pwn everyone with them and-OH LOOK A SHINY! :D

*throws an atomic bomb*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 3, 2010)

My Magnemite envelopes the force of the explosion into a magnetic bubble. :D

I drop a shiny Azelf that is prone to explosion explodes when scared.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

*shiny Azelf sees me, a four metre long bird, and explodes*

*drops å*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

I look at the strange å when all of a sudden a Crobat knocks me out and shreds me to pieces.

I drop a shiny Mesprit.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

Mesprit's tails slap me, and I wind up with fifty-seven facial bruises.

*drops ╪*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

Uses ╪ as a multi-kebab! :D

I throw a blue Pichu that knows Dragon Beam for some odd reason.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

*hugs the blue Pichu* :D

*throws a pillow at the next poster*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2010)

*snuggles with pillow and does not let go*

*Throws a blue bipedal dragon at the next poster* ugh why doesnt diamagon ace have monster art


----------



## Jester (Jul 6, 2010)

*opens a a void pouch, It stretching to capture the dragon inside*

*throws pouch with dragon inside at the next poster*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 11, 2010)

*Uses Dragon Capture Jar, but instead it seems to like me due to my vehemont defending of the honour of Red-Eyes Monsters, so we therefore get along famously and he becomes an integral member of my Dragon Deck supporting Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon so beautifully that Blue-Eyes Shining Dragon doesn't stand a chance!*

*I throw now useless Dragon Capture Jar Continuous Trap card...*


----------

